# Infra-red/heat emitting whatnots - help!



## Boneman (Oct 22, 2010)

A couple of questions that I'd appreciate any input with:

One: In various films recently there's been some technology that shows people moving around a building that is seen on scanners - you see the outline of the person, because it's showing the heat signal, and the walls - it's done in negative to get the image over. Does this sort of technology exist? That you can really scan through walls and pick them up, or is it just the scriptwriter that's done that? I know it can be done outdoors, but is there such sophisticated technology that can achieve this? And would turning up the central heating to above body temperture mask it all? 

Secondly, can the authorities really scan all mobile phone freqencies and/or block them? I've got a hostage situation, and I want someone to get a message to the villain, without the police knowing. Or could I scramble it, so they hear it, just can't decipher it? It's important that the authorities don't see the message, because it's coming from an informer. Or should I just use really old-fashioned radio waves on a frequency that's never used any more? Naturally by this stage all land lines are tapped. 

Any input/help gratefully received! 

Many thanks.


----------



## Pyan (Oct 22, 2010)

Well, apparently straightforward IR cameras can't see through walls - but there are some combinations of IR, radio waves and other technology that can:

thermal FLIR thermal infrared imaging cameras and night vision equipment
Radio Waves 'See' through Walls - University of Utah News Release: October 11th, 2009
New 'metamaterial' device may lead to see-through cameras and scanners


----------



## Boneman (Oct 23, 2010)

Brilliant, thanks Pyan. The good thing is the Met Police won't have them yet, but I should be ready to upgrade my script if it takes years to get to the screen!


----------

